# Nagios - Mails



## hahni (18. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf einem meiner Ubuntu 10.04LTS Server Nagios zur Serverüberwachung installiert. Und zwar genau nach Anleitung:
http://www.howtoforge.com/nagios-installation-on-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx

Das funktioniert wunderbar und Nagios ist auch schon eingerichtet und überwacht fleißig . Allerdings klappt scheinbar die Smarthost-Konfiguration nicht. Es kommen keine Mails an. Woran könnte dies liegen?

Auch wenn es ein Smarthost ist, habe ich einen RDNS-Eintrag hinterlegt. Funktioniert aber mit und ohne RDNS nicht. Was könnte da falsch laufen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2011)

Was genau steht denn als Fehler im mail log?


----------



## hahni (18. Apr. 2011)

Danke, Till, dass du dich dieser Sache annimmst! Der Eintrag in der "/var/log/mail.log" lautet:


```
Apr 18 14:59:07 service postfix/pickup[27429]: BAA23800ADA: uid=1000 from=<user>
Apr 18 14:59:07 service postfix/cleanup[2091]: BAA23800ADA: message-id=<20110418125907.BAA23800ADA@nagios.domain.de>
Apr 18 14:59:07 service postfix/qmgr[905]: BAA23800ADA: from=<root@nagios.domain.de>, size=470, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Apr 18 14:59:07 service postfix/smtp[2093]: warning: SASL authentication failure: No worthy mechs found
Apr 18 14:59:08 service postfix/smtp[2093]: BAA23800ADA: to=<testaccount@web.de>, relay=mail.domain.de[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]:25, delay=0.29, delays=0.18/0.07/0.04/0, dsn=4.7.0, status=deferred (SASL authentication failed; cannot authenticate to server mail.domain.de[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]: no mechanism available)
```


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2011)

Was hast Du denn in nagios als mailserver eingestellt? Da sollte "localhost" stehen wenn der überwchte Server auch einen postfix installiert, zur Zeit ist dort aber wohl "mail.domain.de" eingestellt.


----------



## hahni (18. Apr. 2011)

Das stimmt, weil das so in der Anleitung stand. Postfix ist laut Anleitung installiert. Ich dachte daher, ich muss einen anderen Mail-Server nehmen. Wo muss das umgetragen werden? (In der contacts.cfg von Nagios steht übrigens localhost)!


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2011)

Keine Ahnung, arbeite nicht mit nagios. Such doa mal mit grep nach mail.domain.de in den config Dateien.


----------



## hahni (18. Apr. 2011)

Welches Tool setzt du zur Serverüberwachung ein? Ich denke, dass es die Smarthost-Einstellungen von Postfix sind. Da bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher. ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn der Server die Mails selbst verschicken kann. Am RDNS-Eintrag soll es nicht fehlen. Eher an der geeigneten Postfix-Einstellung. Der Server soll schließlich nachher kein Open-Relay sein...


----------



## Till (18. Apr. 2011)

Ich nutze monin und munit.



> Ich denke, dass es die Smarthost-Einstellungen von Postfix sind.


Hast Du denn postfix so konfiguriert, dass er nicht selbst versenden darf? Laut mail.log sendet nagios über  mail.domain.de und nicht localhost. Oder aber der Eintrag für localhost in /etc/hosts ist nicht korrekt.



> Der Server soll schließlich nachher kein Open-Relay sein...


Genau darum geht es hoier und deswegen ist es auch keine Postfix Einstellung die da falsch ist sondern es wird über den falschen hostnamen gesendet. Denn so wie Du im Moment sendest müsstest Du mail.domain.de in postfix zum relayen öffnen und das sollte ja eben nicht gemacht werden.


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2011)

Deswegen frage ich ja im Forum nach. Wenn ich den Beitrag (das HowTo) richtig verstanden habe, soll der Server dann als Smarthost konfiguriert sein. Also über einen anderen Server Mails verschicken. Falls ich das falsch verstanden habe, muss ich das ggf. umkonfigurieren. Fakt ist, dass auch ein normal über PHP versandtes Mail nicht ankommt bzw. nicht verschickt wird. Demnach wird Postfix auf diesem Server nicht für den Versand eingerichtet sein. Aber wie bewerkstellige ich das?


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2011)

Wenn Du postfiux als smarthost umkonfiguriert hast, funktioniert das direkte versenden natürlich nicht mehr. Das muss also rückgängig gemacht werden.

Poste mal die postfix main.cf Datei


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2011)

Hallo Till,

gerne:


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem
smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key
smtpd_use_tls=yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = nagios.domain.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = nagios.domain.de, localhost.domain.de, localhost
relayhost = domain.de
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/sasl_passwd
smtp_sasl_security_options = noplaintext noanonymous
# canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/canonical
sender_canonical_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/canonical
```
Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2011)

Kommentier die Zeile:

relayhost = domain.de

aus und starte postfix neu.


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2011)

Aber der Server heißt "nagios.domain.de" und der bisherige Hauptrechner, über den die Mails hätten laufen sollen, lautet "mail.domain.de". Trotzdem auskommentieren? Open-Relay entsteht dadurch aber keines, oder?


----------



## Till (19. Apr. 2011)

Das hat mit open relay nichts zu tun, relayhost bedeutet dass alle emails and domain.de weitergeleitet werden sollen und nicht direkt versendet. Da aber der Rechner hinter domain.de die Emails nicht annimmt (da er korrekterweise kein open_relay ist), werden sie auch nicht zugestellt. Kommentier die Zeile bitte aus und starte postfix neu.


----------



## hahni (19. Apr. 2011)

Das hat funktioniert, denn von PHP und Perl generierte Mails kommen an. Folglich kann es dann nur noch an einem Konfigurationsfehler liegen, wenn die Mails von Nagios nicht funktionieren würden. Das muss ich aber erst noch prüfen und simulieren. Besten Dank für deinen heißen Tipp


----------

